# Sage Barista Exspress - no extraction



## Cockney Prophet (1 mo ago)

My machine was functioning great with the correct pressure and great extraction. It then went to zero pressure with no extraction, whatever.
Water runs through the machine to the steam/hot water function.
I descaled a couple of months ago, and there was no sign of a build-up or drop in performance until it ceased.
I have been onto sage three times now and sent videos and photos, but so far, they haven't even gotten back with a response. Very poor service.

Does anybody have any useful advice?

Thanks


----------



## CoffeePlease (2 mo ago)

I don't have an answer for you but could it be a priming issue? Or maybe a loose internal pipe?

Better wait for Sage to get back to you.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Cockney Prophet said:


> ...sent videos and photos...


Good idea...can you please post the same video's and pictures here...someone might be able to spot/help/recognise/other your possible fault (if any).


----------



## Espresso_Johny (1 mo ago)

A friend of mine has had this twice on his machine and has been a valve that's needed replacing. Its wiered as i have same machine that gets and absolute hammering and much older and never had issues but his newer one has failed twice now in 12 months. Sage initially tried to fob him off with the grind settings and tamping etc.. but did eventually sort and was great.


----------



## Cockney Prophet (1 mo ago)

Espresso_Johny said:


> A friend of mine has had this twice on his machine and has been a valve that's needed replacing. Its wiered as i have same machine that gets and absolute hammering and much older and never had issues but his newer one has failed twice now in 12 months. Sage initially tried to fob him off with the grind settings and tamping etc.. but did eventually sort and was great.


Thanks for the info, John; I have just heard from Sage. As my machine is out of warranty, they will repair it for £199. Ouch! They offered me a 30% discount on a new machine which was a decent gesture, although I'm now debating the best way forward.

Aside from not working, my machine is in good shape, and the £200 repair cost against 30% off a new machine does require consideration. How long should we expect as a life span from there machines?


----------



## Cockney Prophet (1 mo ago)

Here is a link for the video iCloud


----------



## Cockney Prophet (1 mo ago)

Rincewind said:


> Good idea...can you please post the same video's and pictures here...someone might be able to spot/help/recognise/other your possible fault (if any).


I shared the link for the video.
Thanks


----------



## sobo.sobo (8 mo ago)

Does water come through the grouphead if there is no portafilter in?
Possible faulty valve, or even pump not putting more than 1bar of pressure. Since it is out of warrenty, take a look inside and see if it looks like theres a miscolouration on the pump. My limited experience with machines was that I couldn't brew with espresso grind since the pump did not deliver enough pressure (Ascaso Uno PID) but would let water through the grouphead. I changed the solenoid valve first and that did not fix the issue, then i changed the pump and the pressure was fixed.


----------



## Cockney Prophet (1 mo ago)

sobo.sobo said:


> Does water come through the grouphead if there is no portafilter in?
> Possible faulty valve, or even pump not putting more than 1bar of pressure. Since it is out of warrenty, take a look inside and see if it looks like theres a miscolouration on the pump. My limited experience with machines was that I couldn't brew with espresso grind since the pump did not deliver enough pressure (Ascaso Uno PID) but would let water through the grouphead. I changed the solenoid valve first and that did not fix the issue, then i changed the pump and the pressure was fixed.


Thanks for the input, No water through the grouphead at all. I'm reluctant to strip it down as I wouldn't know what I'm looking for, but it defiantly needs a new part. Valve or Pump?


----------



## sobo.sobo (8 mo ago)

Cockney Prophet said:


> Thanks for the input, No water through the grouphead at all. I'm reluctant to strip it down as I wouldn't know what I'm looking for, but it defiantly needs a new part. Valve or Pump?


Good question. Disclaimer: I know nothing of Breville machines.
Either way, if you dare not to take it apart it will need to go to a shop to get fixed - perhaps its best to send it off already. I believe the Breville machines have quite a bit of online information if youre inclined to try for a stripdown of the machine. They seem to vary in lifespan but taken care of they can last a while (as anything).

I will say this. I am by no means a technical genius and the Ascaso machines has a lot less information than Breville/Sage, but I figured out my problem (by spending quite a bit on it, around 120€ for pump/solenoid + some other stuff), a bit of time and a lot of internet searching. It is better than tossing, gives a bit of confidence and a hobby on top of brewing coffee - if that is your sort of thing.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Cockney Prophet said:


> I shared the link for the video.
> Thanks


Hi, thank you very much, it's much appreciated...anyhow...can you please upload the video to YouTube and then share the link in this thread...some people are not comfortable with "downloading" files (hidden nasties n all)...TIA


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Cockney Prophet said:


> ...but it defiantly needs a new part...


or maybe not...it could be a simple blockage...have you read the Stickies in the Sage section ? ...they may have the answer to your issue ☕


----------



## coffeeblog (Dec 9, 2015)

Cockney Prophet said:


> Thanks for the info, John; I have just heard from Sage. As my machine is out of warranty, they will repair it for £199. Ouch! They offered me a 30% discount on a new machine which was a decent gesture, although I'm now debating the best way forward.
> 
> Aside from not working, my machine is in good shape, and the £200 repair cost against 30% off a new machine does require consideration. How long should we expect as a life span from there machines?


This is the one thing about Sage that I think could do with being tweaked. Personally, I think they should have a network of support partners all over the country, and I don't think it would be that difficult. There are loads of independent espresso engineers and small companies who work on commercial machines who'd easily be able to do simple repairs on Sage machines if they had a direct supply of parts.
Cheers, Kev.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

A video with sound mifgt help a lot. Youtube. I don't download files.


----------

